# Black Vent Motor Tutorial (Part 1)



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

With this vent motor is becoming a more popular option for animating props, I thought I would post the best way I've found to attach a power source to it. Also how to tap the motor shaft in order to add a crank.
I realize there are several other ways to do this and I've tried many of them. But this is the best and easiest way I've found to do it. This will hopefully help those who are using this motor for the first time.
1) Here is what the motor looks like if you're not familiar with it. They run approximately 5 RPM, have very good torque and don't make any noise at all. I get mine from Electronic Goldmine (on sale) and they are also available from Surplus Center.com.










2) Use a small flathead screwdriver to pop loose the five tabs holding the front and rear motor housings together. Once you have them loose, hold the motor with the shaft facing DOWN and lift off the REAR motor housing. If you lift off the front motor housing, some of the gears inside the motor can fall out. 










3) Lay two pieces of wood on your workbench and lay the motor down on them with the shaft in the space between the two pieces. This will keep the shaft from pushing itself up and loosening the gears inside the motor.
This is what the motor looks like from inside. You can also use this pic as a reference if any of your gears fall out and need to be re-inserted.











4) Using some needle nose pliers, grasp the gold pins one at a time and pull them up and out of the motor housing. (See arrows) Discard them. (NOTE: I used to solder my wires--without opening the motor-- straight to these gold pins, but always had a problem with cold solder joints and the wires would just occasionally snap off.)











5) Notice the two small terminals on the bottom of the internal motor. (See arrows). A six inch length of wire will be soldered onto each of these terminals and later used to connect the AC/DC power adapter. You can easily lift out this internal motor for better ease of soldering the two wires. When finished, just set it back in its place.










6) Notice the two small "tracks" near the bottom of the motor housing. (See arrows). This is what our new wires will be laid into before re-assembling the motor halves.










7) This is what your wires should look like after laying them into the "tracks". If you used a wire that is too thick to lay in the tracks, you may have to snip away some of the plastic to allow the motor to be snapped back together. Carefully snap the front and rear motor housings back together.










8) The best screw to use for tapping the motor shaft and attaching the crank is a 1/4-20 X 1/2" inch long machine screw. (See pic)










9) Hold the screw as straight as possible over the hole in the motor shaft and use a phillips head screwdriver to slowly start turning the screw, while at the same time pushing hard on the screwdriver. The screw will start to thread itself into the hole. Again, try to keep the screw as straight as possible.










Here's a link to PART 2:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/105131-black-vent-motor-tutorial-part-2-a.html


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is terrific and very helpful!!!

But, dude(!)... you gotta get Photoshop for those arrows. But, love the retro version of your paper ones. Must be your Mustang's influence


----------



## LastHouse (Mar 8, 2011)

What is the actual name of this motor and where can I find it?

Lasthouse


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

They're most often referred to as vent motors and can be found here for $2.99 - https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you show it in use? Sorry newbie here. Great info though just don't know how to apply it


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

shinehigh, you should read the second part of the tutorial and The Braving Grave How-To that shows the motor in use.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I order mine from here:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034

Here's a few examples of props I've made with this motor:





A Crawling Skeleton:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...2 Crawl skeleton/?action=view&current=004.flv

Also a Moving Eyes Mechanism:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Halloween Props/?action=view&current=001-1.mp4

An Animated Ouija Board:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Ouija Board/?action=view&current=016.mp4

Even a Christmas Teeter-Totter:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...mas contest/?action=view&current=SUNP0006.mp4

Animated Wolf:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Wolf Project/?action=view&current=011.mp4

And a few others.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terra said:


> But, dude(!)... you gotta get Photoshop for those arrows. But, love the retro version of your paper ones. Must be your Mustang's influence


I used the new Photoshop 3-D, where it makes the arrows look like an actual part of the original picture! Pretty cool, huh?



Ok, I lied. I'm just lazy.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I just want to thank you for this tutorial. I really feel confident with adding some simple movement into my props now. I ordered three of those motors yesterday: one for the moving grave prop, and two for toying with other simple animations.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I love using the vent motor. I've used it on a number of props. I'm gonna see if it will raise and lower the arms this year for my haunted tree. I hope it can handle it.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I order mine from here:
> http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034
> 
> Here's a few examples of props I've made with this motor:
> ...



Id love to see the underside of that ouija board. I bought that same board game at a garage sale to make that same movement, so whats the trick  I was planning on using a magnet underneath and put one in the game piece. But ifigured the movement would be the same everytime. I REALLY love your movement


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

YES THIS IS AWESOME! I love it!!!!! Thank you many


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

trentsketch said:


> I just want to thank you for this tutorial. I really feel confident with adding some simple movement into my props now. I ordered three of those motors yesterday: one for the moving grave prop, and two for toying with other simple animations.


Glad I could help. If you have any questions, just PM me!



blacksc said:


> Id love to see the underside of that ouija board. I bought that same board game at a garage sale to make that same movement, so whats the trick  I was planning on using a magnet underneath and put one in the game piece. But ifigured the movement would be the same everytime. I REALLY love your movement


I'm almost finished writing up a tutorial on how to build this Ouija Bd. I should have it posted shortly. I use two stacks of two disc magnets (side by side) on the moving bar under the board. Then another stack of two disc magnets glued on the center of the planchette (the moving pointer thingy). Somehow, the magnetic fields of all these magnets makes the planchette spin around as it moves. That all happend by accident.
In the meantime, here's the insides:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Ouija Board/?action=view&current=011.mp4


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Dave when I checked your site (and borrowed one of your pics) I thought you were getting ready to do a how to on this motor.

Should come in handy because this motor is slowly but surely becoming as popular as the wiper motor. I guess I better order a new batch of them because they are going fast...a couple weeks ago Surplus Center had a couple thousand and now they are down to 600 .


----------



## Trail of terror (Jun 9, 2010)

*motor*

hey I can find that motor... do you have a part number



Halstaff said:


> They're most often referred to as vent motors and can be found here for $2.99 - https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's the one from Surplus Center:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric

It says-- Item # 5-1587.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Would this type of motor last on an FCG or would it just not be enough to make the ghost move or over heat, etc?


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

imindless said:


> Would this type of motor last on an FCG or would it just not be enough to make the ghost move or over heat, etc?




others have used the vent motor for the FCG here's a couple links and there's more if you search for it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/100633-outdoor-fcg.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94292-miniature-flying-crank-ghost.html


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you for the link. I just bought one and I'm excited!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Here's the one from Surplus Center:
> 
> https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric
> 
> It says-- Item # 5-1587.


Better hurry up everyone. SurplusCenter started out with something like 1400 in April and they have less than 250 in stock right now. These might sell out before October.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I was going to order 10 but I played with the shipping app and I could get up to 12 before the shipping increased. So however many you're planning on buying, test the next few numbers up to lower the individual cost and get a few more.

Of course this all depends on your willpower to not go through the entire site...


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

I think they get more in, if I remember right, they had 250 when I bought mine in June and I saw they had over 400 the other day. 
But just in case, I ordered more.


----------



## gpawood (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks like they are now out of stock,,,, anyone have a couple of extras you would like to sell, soon?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

They showed 5 in stock yesterday, ordered and got a cancellation notice today. I was hoping they had overlooked a few behind the sofa or inside the cat, but I guess not.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I ordered 12 from Electronic Goldmine last week when they were still on sale for $3.95.
I think they are back up to $7.99 now, but they run them on sale every couple of months or so.


----------



## T.Bennett (Aug 28, 2011)

I think that this tutorial is great. I will be definitely ordering some of theses motors. I did however try to order on goldmine, sold out....and surplus center....also sold out...I did however find them here: http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/18 Unfortunately, it was $7.95/ea. but they have them in stock. I will be looking forward to getting these and start working on another new prop. Thanks again Dave


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I rather suspect American Science & Surplus is who bought all ~200 motors from Surplus Center. There's about $700-900 worth of profit right there  Oh well...


----------



## thekillabeejc (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a quick power question and would appreciate some input. I tried making a tombstone peeper using one of these motors and one of those $6 skulls from Walgreens, but the motor doesn't have enough torque to lift the skull. I'm using a 9VDC 350mA power source to power the motor. Do you guys think the skull is just too heavy for the motor, or am I not giving it enough power? Thanks,
John


----------



## T.Bennett (Aug 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure, based on the black vent motor that is, that you have to have a 12vDC motor, with at least 500mA. I used one of these motors to build a grave grabber. The linkage is 6 ft of 1/8" aluminum stock, then 1/2" PVC for arms, hands made of 18 guage wire, with tape, latex, cotton and paint. The point is, it sounds like my setup has a lot more weight to it, and the motor has NO problem at all making it work.

Again, 12vDC required, 500mA recommended....

Just my experience...

Tim


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I am using two in my haunted tree and one is lifting a couple of arms. I found counter weights helped.


----------



## thekillabeejc (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry, one more question I forgot to ask before. What matters more the vDC or mA. I know my local Science Surplus had some higher vDC with lower mA.


----------



## T.Bennett (Aug 28, 2011)

The best way I understand this is the following....(and someone correct me if I am wrong)...

These motors are DC therefore they need to have a DC power source. I made the mistake of trying to hook up one, when I first starting using them, with 12vAC and it didnt work at all. Then I tried to use a 12vDC with minimal (I think 100-300mA, somewhere in there) power, and I could tell the motor was trying, but still would not turn, with no load. That's when I "discovered" if you will, that I needed more mA's. From there I went to the 12vDC and 1.2A, and it works great!

Bottom line...I think it HAS to be 12vDC, and at least more than 300mA. One more thing...DC motors will only pull the mA's that it needs to run, so when I say "at least 300mA" that is what I mean. It can be higher, i.e. 750mA, 1.0A (or 1000mA) and so on. The motor will only pull what it needs.

I hope this helps you "killa" and if you have more questions, just ask...

Tim


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had these motors running with 12 volts DC, 100 milliamps up to 1 amp with no problems.
I would recommend using at least a 500 milliamp adapter. That's what I use on most of my props using the vent motor.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

I have clicked every link and tried every site mention in this thread and I can't find any vent motors  they are discontinued or out of stock anyone have another source? I


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Checked surplus center, electronics goldmine, all electronics and all sold out


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

They vanished about a year ago. Maybe they'll show up on EBAY. Some guys from my haunt group have ordered different motors that we'll test this summer. Also, the source for Reindeer motors is dried up right now too.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> They vanished about a year ago. Maybe they'll show up on EBAY. Some guys from my haunt group have ordered different motors that we'll test this summer. Also, the source for Reindeer motors is dried up right now too.


You gotta be kidding me! I was planning on trying the reindeer motors because... well... they are all that's left.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

MadMax posted a link to these motors a while back on E-bay. This is supposedly the actual motor that is INSIDE the white plastic reindeer motor housing. It's supposed to reverse itself, just like the reindeer motors.
Hard part might be figuring out a good way to attach a crank to it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYC-50-ROBU...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2329449213


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

DaveintheGrave said:


> MadMax posted a link to these motors a while back on E-bay. This is supposedly the actual motor that is INSIDE the white plastic reindeer motor housing. It's supposed to reverse itself, just like the reindeer motors.
> Hard part might be figuring out a good way to attach a crank to it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYC-50-ROBU...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2329449213



I going to have a version of that motor for sell in a couple weeks works just like the deer motor and great for the breathing grave prop. I just need to decide on what a fair price is because I have 15-20 minutes of labor in it and $11- $12 in parts (motor, case, wire nuts, cord)..probably around $17 which is more expensive than the deer motor but it's American made 

But you can use that motor just as you buy it, doesn't have to be in a case



I basically take the motor in your link, add the electrical cord and inclose it in a plastic case then seal it.

Dave the crank in this is simple, I guess I should say simple depending on what you're using it for. I will do a how to on how to attach a crank later this week.

This motor is perfect for the Animated Ouija Board

Below is the finished motor, case, cord, and with mounting holes and a little smaller than the deer motor...the case is 2x2x1.5


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm also testing a 6vdc gear motor with about the same torque as the vent motor...5-6 rpm and it doesn't reverse like the one in the above picture. After I do my test on it I will post more on this one. It will be almost as cheap as anyone can get them on ebay..from China. At least to forum members


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds great, Max! I'm glad you came up with an easy way to attach a crank to it. I'll be interested to see how you do it if you're willing to share your secret. 
The motor in the case looks great! 
I've been trying out a different AC gear motor from Allelectronics on my Ouija Boards. If they pass the test, I'll post it on the Ouija thread.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

If we don't share new ideals...the board dries up so any ideals I have that can help others I will always share even if I'm selling the same thing. 

I will get to it this week. But it's simple, at least it is for my uses...

Breathing Grave
Turning a head back and forth
Ouija Board

Something that doesn't put a lot of weight on the motor. My crank is made from PVC (the thin type, not the schedule 40) The hole is already in the shaft so you on drill a small hole through the PVC and then put it over the shaft with the end butted up against the case and put a bolt through the PVC and the hole in the shaft.

A video will work better than I can describe 

Plastic cases (project boxes) aren't cheap...when I was looking for them I was expecting $1, $1.50 at the most from China...nope the cheapest I found was $3.50.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

madmax said:


> Plastic cases (project boxes) aren't cheap...when I was looking for them I was expecting $1, $1.50 at the most from China...nope the cheapest I found was $3.50.


I discovered the same thing recently. There has to be somewhere out there that has them a lot cheaper. It's a little plastic box.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not sure what size you need, but Allelectronics has these boxes:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/490/Project-Boxes/1.html


----------



## box1031 (Sep 17, 2011)

I still have plenty of vent motors. $12 each + shipping. PM me for details


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Halstaff said:


> They're most often referred to as vent motors and can be found here for $2.99 - https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1587&catname=electric



Halstaff...I just tried to order some of these motors from the link you provided but it said they have been discontinured. This is the same problem everywhere I have looked for them. Do you have any other sources for this motor?


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

MadMax...I bought some of these motors when I saw your post that was reposted by DaveInTheGrave a while back. The motors seem to work very well but I havent actually put them in anything yet. I really would appreciate the tutorial you promised on the best way to attach the crank arm. The only way that I have come up with is to use 1/4" aluminum channel stock placed on the top of the drive spindle. Drill a hole through the alumnum channel stock and bolt the aluminum stock to the drive spindle through the hold provided in the drive spindle. Also, since most eveyone knows my motto of 
"Never do anything for yourself that you can get someone else to do for you" I do believe that simply buying the motors from you that are already set up and in a nice box and ready to go might be my best option.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Just for the record, these are 12v DC 4-5 RPM vent motors made for Chrysler vehicles. So while not easy to find for sale online, there's always scavenging the local junkyards for them while hunting for wiper motors.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Dave this is the way I connect a crank to the motor. 

I take a piece of 1/2 PVC (the yellow type it's smaller) and drill a hole through it 









take a small bolt and run it through the hole and through the hole on the shalt and tighten









here's the type I use the tee is the white PVC we all use









I'm using a long piece of PVC but use as small or large as you need


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great, Max! Thanks for the pics and video.

Looks like you've got a lot of motors to work with there! LOL


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

box1031
, pm sent


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a few of these to try out. http://www.skycraftsurplus.com/12vdcvendingmachinegearboxmotor.aspx let me know your thoughts. I need to do the breathing grave this year, perhaps two or more of them..


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I've seen that motor and thought about buying it just to see how good it is. I would think it would have pretty good torque, since it's made for a vending machine.

Let us know how well it works after you check it out.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I thought someone already tested a few of the motors out and while good torque they made way too much noise. Of course what's too loud for one person might not be too loud for another. I believe that motor has a limit switch that will need to be removed if you want contentious rotation. 

But it looks like it would be easy to tap threads into the yellow plastic piece


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm trying to make this prop this month, does anyone have a new source for the vent motors? Sold out or discontinued everywhere. ebay?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

This member of the forum is selling the new version of the vent motor:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-merchants/129832-12vdc-new-vent-motor-sale.html


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone know if there is anywhere to still find these little gems? There was also another very similar motor that someone sold on here a couple of years ago, which I liked a little better. It seems both have vanished.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ryanlamprecht said:


> Anyone know if there is anywhere to still find these little gems? There was also another very similar motor that someone sold on here a couple of years ago, which I liked a little better. It seems both have vanished.


There's a link in the post right above yours.


----------



## mattguyver (Sep 8, 2011)

This has come in really handy in the past! thanks for all the info!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure. Glad I could help.
I just wish this motor was still readily available. I've still got a couple I'm saving for future use.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I still find them on ebay for less than $8 shipped. A little more than usual but still not bad.


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

Do these have greater torque than a deer motor? Do they reverse under load?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Figtreejohn

The vent motors do have more power, and they don't reverse.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, the vent motors have really good torque, but don't reverse.


----------

